# Lets see your longbows



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

A sister thread of "lets see your recurves"

Show us what you got!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheWood!! (Mar 27, 2011)

My two favorites..

Turkey Creek Extreme, 57#@28" 56" and a Black Creek Banshee, 46#@28" 60". The Turkey Creek is on top.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

She's a sweet shooter..soon to have snakeskin on the limbs


----------



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Addiction- that's your Omega, right?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

66" Abbott - 44#, coco riser and tips, yew limbs


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Walkback group 15 to 35y

My South African made IFAA L/B, Odyssey (2.4lbs mass weight), a beautifull gift from a great bowyer/shooter Jaco Wessels, hardly any wood in that riser, green Micarta and a stripped resin impregnated Boo and Wenge strips. Shoots very nice but taken me a while to find the right arrows,I forgot what a dark art making woodies was.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are my bows: Bama Hunter longbow (66in), Bama Royal Expi (64in) Bama Osage Royal Expi (62in) Takedown, Great Northern Osage (60in) Bushbow!


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

here is my Hickory Selfbow 66in, one Kegans that he roughed out and I finished! 66in around [email protected]! Sweet shooter!


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my Shulz Ol'Favorite [email protected], I almost traded her away on TG but after shooting her again, having second thoughts. Amazing Yew and Bamboo, no glass, a sure Classic in every way. Doubt you'd find a better string follow longbow.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

now that is a cool bow!


ripforce said:


> here is my Hickory Selfbow 66in, one Kegans that he roughed out and I finished! 66in around [email protected]! Sweet shooter!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's one I used to have, 64" Big Jim Buffalo Bow. Beautiful quilted maple and ebony. One of the prettiest bows I've had and very nice shooter.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

ripforce said:


> here is my Hickory Selfbow 66in, one Kegans that he roughed out and I finished! 66in around [email protected]! Sweet shooter!


_Very_ nice...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Ripforce love the Selfbow and Easykeep I agree very pretty bow, love the grip as well, what is the grey circle?


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Bamboo backed Osage longbow, 66", 45#@26"


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

My 68" JD Berry Vixen [email protected]


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

steve morley said:


> Ripforce love the Selfbow and Easykeep I agree very pretty bow, love the grip as well, what is the grey circle?


The grey circle is a Buffalo nickel, trade mark of the "Buffalo Bow".


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

My JD Berry Misty Dawn 68" [email protected]


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

NM superior 66" [email protected]


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bear Bruin [email protected] 68"


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jerry Hill Wildcat 68" [email protected]


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

JD Berry Misty Dawn 68" [email protected]


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

C&N [email protected] 68"


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Howard Hill Wesely Special 68" [email protected]


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for all the posts but you asked and I have a slight addiction to America Semi-Longbows


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

And next week I pic up my Dave Wallace "Wallace mountain" and in about 6-8 weeks il have a Sapsucker from our own Woodpecker1 here on AT


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

All very nice, Brian. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

EasyKeep love that Buffalo bow! A++++++ Foto guy love your Osage w the bamboo back! man lots of eye candy on here keepem comin!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

you wont want to set this one down and forget were you sat it in october! you might not find it. camo galore.


Brianlocal3 said:


> And next week I pic up my Dave Wallace "Wallace mountain" and in about 6-8 weeks il have a Sapsucker from our own Woodpecker1 here on AT


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm stoked Jason, camo action wood riser and back, grey bark belly!!!!


----------



## dave19113 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had two of his bows... great shooters.....



Easykeeper said:


> Here's one I used to have, 64" Big Jim Buffalo Bow. Beautiful quilted maple and ebony. One of the prettiest bows I've had and very nice shooter.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are mine....


One of my Lewis Hollow's





























My Foley


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

can you post a better pic of the foley, it looks like it should be amazing looking


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Here is my favorite longbow so far. Dynawood Cocabola and Osage Orange under clear glass. Bowyer no one anyone has heard off for the most part but its shoots where you look and its a joy to shoot.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Sure will, I have a few more of my foley up close. It is a great looking bow, to bad it very dead from an action perspective.....


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Bamabows Elite Classic, curly maple with buffalo horn tips, 58# @ 28".


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a close-up of my Foley riser


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bows Jay...:thumbs_up


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Jay that foley riser looks killer! Sweet setup!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i know who made that bow! verry good work!


recurveman said:


> View attachment 1586208
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite longbow so far. Dynawood Cocabola and Osage Orange under clear glass. Bowyer no one anyone has heard off for the most part but its shoots where you look and its a joy to shoot.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

This is my Stotler Gamegetter longbow, 66" & [email protected] Really great shooting bows....they're fast, hit hard, and has an awesome grip








This is what I've been shooting quite a bit lately. 17" Titan riser with 50lb Tradtech longbow limbs. Comes in at 62" and [email protected]


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

Having problems with pictures , this is one that was allready loaded up. All others keep failing. Any ideas ? never had a problem before


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

MotherLode said:


> Having problems with pictures , this is one that was allready loaded up. All others keep failing. Any ideas ? never had a problem before


How are you going to top that? Beautiful bow...how about some details?


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Fedora


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

This is a Hummingbird that I had built last Spring, 64" 48 @ 28 Very nice shooting bow but was just too glossy , was like taking a grand piano outside so I just hung it on the rack. Sent it back last month and had it taken down to a flat , much happier with it now and still a looker.

Scott





Easykeeper said:


> How are you going to top that? Beautiful bow...how about some details?


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

How is that Lewis Hollow ? I have one of his recurves that is really nice and smooth as butter , matter of fact it is my only recurve worth mention.


One of my Lewis Hollow's





























My Foley








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is my first and only longbow - so far - 66" 54# RAPTURE made in 2002 by Eddie Francisco of Tallahassee FL. Says he doesn't build any more due to lack of time and that is too bad for us all because she shoots like a dream and is soooooo purty! - - - - 

































GB45


----------



## nineworlds9 (Aug 12, 2012)

LongStick64 said:


> Here is my Shulz Ol'Favorite [email protected], I almost traded her away on TG but after shooting her again, having second thoughts. Amazing Yew and Bamboo, no glass, a sure Classic in every way. Doubt you'd find a better string follow longbow.


WOW Longstick. Now THAT is a bow to drool over. I think I'd give up my Old Tom for that one.


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

This is a recent addition that I pulled in on a trade , she's a 64" 51 @ 28 Two Tracks LongWalker .. Strings to a D. I'm really liking this bow, as fast as my hybreds and points extremly well.
Scott


----------



## Swampman (Jul 1, 2004)

Bear Montana #[email protected]"


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

My little herd < Hummingbird Alpha Male 64" 51# ,Two Tracks Long Walker 64" 51#, Whippenstick 65" 49# ,Hummingbird KingFisher 64" 48#


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's my Foley 49#@28" 60" amo
















I need to take better pics of it...


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

MotherLode said:


> My little herd < Hummingbird Alpha Male 64" 51# ,Two Tracks Long Walker 64" 51#, Whippenstick 65" 49# ,Hummingbird KingFisher 64" 48#


Beautiful...:thumbs_up


----------

